# Screen printing checklist...



## Rirawin (May 11, 2007)

Apologies for such a noobie question but this is what I need for print:

Mesh
Squegee
Photo Emulsion
Inks

Correct?

As for exposure unit I'm hoping to build my own.


----------



## Blacksheep 78 (Oct 27, 2006)

Designs
Film (for printing your design)
Printer (for printing your design on the film)
Emulsion
Screen Cleaner (clean your screen before you place the emulsion)
Soft Scrubber (to clean the screen)
Emulsion Scoop Coater, for applying emulsion
Drying rack (not extremely necessary, but nice to have)
Exposure Unit Hose or Low PSI Pressure washer (washing screens out)
Flash (for curing or flashing)
Dryer (not a necessity for starting out, just use your flash)
Pallet Adhesive
Squige
Tape (for taping off screen edges and pinholes)
Screen Press

You may also want to get:
Paper towels (tons of them)
Latex or some kind of gloves
Additional chemicals for various purposes
Box fan for drying screens and to keep cool if your in a garage
Dehumidifier for drying emulsion(if your in the south)
radio (it gets lonely screen-printing by yourself)


I would definitely purchase the book "How to print shirts for fun and profit"

Amazon.com: How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit!: Books: Scott O. Fresener

You can find a lot of the stuff all over the web, but the site below has a good selection. Their prices may not be the cheapest, but it'll give you an idea of stuff to search the web for.

Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits


Hope that helps,
-Tim


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

looks like Tim has you covered 

I like the last option for You may also want to get: ohhh so true


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

Rirawin said:


> Apologies for such a noobie question but this is what I need for print:
> 
> Mesh
> Squegee
> ...


 

You could get a ez screen printing kit to satrt out with,seems fast and easy check it out


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Blacksheep 78 said:


> Box fan for drying screens and to keep cool if your in a garage
> Dehumidifier for drying emulsion(if your in the south)
> radio (it gets lonely screen-printing by yourself)
> 
> ...


 
A dehumidifier even in the north is awesome. It would take me 4-5 hours to fully dry a screen in my darkroom without one, but instead it only takes 15-20 minutes. A small one from sears or home depot works wonders.


----------



## ChipShank (May 6, 2007)

Blacksheep 78 said:


> Designs
> 
> 
> You may also want to get:
> Paper towels (tons of them)


Awesome! Love that one...Very true also!  





Blacksheep 78 said:


> Designs
> 
> 
> radio (it gets lonely screen-printing by yourself)


Also very true! And....I would add that it's been lab tested & proven, that Lamb of God's "Sacrament", Soilwork's "Stabbing the Drama" or any CD by In Flames increases the # of prints per hour and overall productivity by 15-20% (10-12% in hot weather w/no air conditioning).

Don


----------



## Rirawin (May 11, 2007)

Whats this about curing?

For example if I print a design on a tee can't I leave to dry overnight?.


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

Simply put, No you cant leave it outside to dry. Inks used in screenprinting must reach a certain tempature to dry/cure, which is in the 350-400 degree range generally.


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

Tim add a Blockout pen to that list. Those things, I recently fround out, are nice to have.


----------



## Rirawin (May 11, 2007)

Whoah big problem

Is there any other suggestions i.e iron or something else.


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

I have seen packages that sell a heat gun(looks like a blow dryer used in shrink wrapping etc) to cure shirts with. I would say that one is probably the cheapest thing you could do but I would be very prepared for the ink to not cure correctly resulting in alot of trial and error and many shirts turning into shop rags.


----------



## Blacksheep 78 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yea, the block-out pen is nice (or even block-out for that matter), forgot to add that one. 

You can use a heat gun, but I've heard it's much more difficult, not to mention the extended production time. If you can get the cash together the flash is definitely worth it.

I would I purchased this dehumidifier, small, inexpensive, and works great if you put at the bottom of your drying rack with a blanket over it.

ADS-300 Mini Dehumidifier by NewAir- Our most portable dehumidifier! 
*FREE GROUND SHIPPING!*


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Blacksheep 78 said:


> radio (it gets lonely screen-printing by yourself)


I'd say the same thing too - I'm surprised so many people on this thread share this same experience. I wonder if it's something about screenprinting, or if any industry people would be saying exactly the same thing?

It's not so bad when you've got all the fans going, etc. but if it's late at night, you're finishing up, you've turned off everything that makes noise... it's eerily quiet.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rirawin said:


> For example if I print a design on a tee can't I leave to dry overnight?.


Only if you use waterbased ink with an additional catalyst.



Rirawin said:


> Is there any other suggestions i.e iron or something else.


You can use an iron if you use waterbased ink, but irons are like heat guns: lots of effort, and you never quite know if you did it properly. Heat press is a good option for curing waterbased ink.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to the world of screen printing dont let the errors scare you away because its a real profitable bizness......


good luck


----------

